# Teichpflanzen vom Discounter



## gabi (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hatte jemand von euch das Glück am Donnerstag Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi zu erstehen? Ich war 45 Min nach Öffnung dort und es war nix mehr da.  

Und gestern hab ich dann in unserer Gärtnerei am Ort einige Pflanzen erstanden. Unter anderem auch diese __ gelbe Gauklerblume.

 

Das daneben ist eine __ blaue Gauklerblume für 1,95 aus einem anderen Pflanzen-Discounter.

Preisunterschied übrigens 60 Cent.

So, und jetzt würde mich interessieren welche Qualität die Pflanzen von Aldi gehabt hätten damit ich weiß ob ich mich wirklich ärgern muss.

PS. Danke Annett, hab das Bild reingekriegt.


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen vom Discounter*

hallo gabi!
ich hatte sogar noch um halb zehn die freie auswahl bei uns!
es waren vier volle kartons da, mit allen sorten bunt gemischt. habe mir dann die zwei schönsten __ froschlöffel ausgesucht und gestern "versenkt". qualitativ kann ich nichts sagen, sie waren in diesen kartons nur sehr eng gepackt und man musste höllisch aufpassen, wenn man eine rausnahm, nicht gleich drei anderen die blätter abzureißen (vor allem den seerosen)!
viele grüße aus dem stürmischen baden
katja


----------



## Steffen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen vom Discounter*

*
Hi Gabi....

Ja so ist das bei mir auch manchmal habe sogar schon erlebt das sich die Leute  um ca. 7:20 angestellt haben  nur um der 1 zu sein  ...

Wieso soll die Qualität schlecht sein :? muß man halt vor Ort entscheiden. Ich finde du kannst bei Aldi Pech haben aber auch bei einen Zoo Geschäft! 

Neulich stand bei OBI bei mir auch ein Wagen mit Wasserpflanzen für 1,99 habe gleich 2 x Tannenwedel mitgenommen  und macht sich gut im Teich.. Ein Tag Später war der wagen leeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 
*


----------



## Findling (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen vom Discounter*

Hallo Gabi,

hatte bei uns das Glück, noch die freie Auswahl an Pflanzen zu haben, jedoch handelte es sich überwiegend (fast die Hälfte der angebotenen Pflanzen) um __ weiße Seerosen, für die ich keine Verwendung habe. Gekauft habe ich dann 

5 __ Kalmus, 
2 __ Binsenlilien, 
1 Goldknöpfchen,
1 Sumpfjohanniskraut und
1 __ Mädesüß

Der Kalmus macht auch jetzt nachdem alles eingepflanzt ist einen guten Eindruck, auch wenn die Spitzen gekappt wurden damit sie in die Kartons passen.

Das __ Johanniskraut und die Binsenlilien scheinen o.k. zu sein, auch wenn bei letzteren eine die äußeren Blätter etwas traurig hängen lässt.

Goldknöpfchen und Mädesüß erwiesen sich als so schwache Pflanzen, dass die Stängel gar nicht stehen bleiben, sondern sich sofort flach auf die Wasseroberfläche gelegt haben (oder soll das etwa so sein???). Ich habe sie dann mit einem Stöckchen hochgebunden und hoffe, dass sie es schaffen, bald alleine zu stehen.

Wenn Du in einem anderen Laden also für etwas mehr an Preis qualitativ gute Pflanzen bekommen hast, muß es nicht unbedingt von Nachteil gewesen sein. 
Also sei nicht traurig, dass Du bei Aldi keine bekommen hast, sondern freue dich über deine neuen Pflanzen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------

